# Holy Shit What a Superbowl!



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

I've been disappointed in NFL football lately, but wow, what a thriller of a Superbowl!

What did y'all think?


----------



## Dumme (Feb 5, 2017)

I gotta be honest, I almost stopped watching in the 1st quarter. wow, ... wow


----------



## Downhomedude (Feb 5, 2017)

Awesome performance on both sides although I think the Falcons were already sizing for rings during halftime and forgot they were playing against a dynasty.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 5, 2017)

Yea great game. It was a disappointing first half. With fuck ups at every turn on by the patriots . Atlanta was coming strong. I sure got my monies worth tho. The falcons seemed to sizzle out. I had my fingers crossed hoping that missed kick didn't fuck up the chance for a tie/win


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Tom Brady never forgot that there's 60 minutes in a football game.

The tides reversed so suddenly I had trouble keeping up lol


----------



## Fender Super (Feb 25, 2017)

The Nazi sympathizers won.


----------



## just_me (Mar 19, 2017)

There`s a lot of truth to "Do Not showboat during the game". You will never see a New England Patriot showboat and then play the next set. Celebrating a TD is one thing, but showboating will drive the other team.

It was a looooong ride home for Atlanta.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2017)

just_me said:


> There`s a lot of truth to "Do Not showboat during the game". You will never see a New England Patriot showboat and then play the next set. Celebrating a TD is one thing, but showboating will drive the other team.
> 
> It was a looooong ride home for Atlanta.


18-1! Lols
Ny giants!!! Eli for god


----------



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

757growin said:


> 18-1! Lols
> Ny giants!!! Eli for god



Eli got it done, but that was also a come from behind close game that came down to a very controversial Welker catch. Can`t take it away from Eli, getting it done is getting it done, so the fat lady sang.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 20, 2017)

More like super bull as in super bullshit.

The falcons are playing a game in foxborough next season. I really want to go up there and see that game.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

farmasensist said:


> More like super bull as in super bullshit.
> 
> The falcons are playing a game in foxborough next season. I really want to go up there and see that game.


There's always next season...


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

Patriots are Nazis. Kraft, Belicheat and Tom, "I'll never measure up to Joe Montana," Brady. They are Nazi sympathizers. If you're a fan of the Cheatriots, you are also a Nazi sympathizer.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Patriots are Nazis. Kraft, Belicheat and Tom, "I'll never measure up to Joe Montana," Brady. They are Nazi sympathizers. If you're a fan of the Cheatriots, you are also a Nazi sympathizer.


You demean yourself.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You demean yourself.


Bullshit. Nazis are Nazis. You are what you support. Patriots support Nazis, so the whole team is Nazi sympathizers and so are all their fans. Are YOU a Nazi sympathizer?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Bullshit. Nazis are Nazis. You are what you support. Patriots support Nazis, so the whole team is Nazi sympathizers and so are all their fans. Are YOU a Nazi sympathizer?


Your hyberbole crosses the line of good taste.

For the record, I sat down at my neighborhood sports bar in hopes of watching a great football game and the color of the jerseys the players wore was absolutely irrelevant to me- and frankly still is.

Lots of great players on both teams played their hearts out and surpassed my hopes for a skillful and exciting game.

Calling the team that won awful names does nothing to advance our discourse and attempting to smear me, a simple spectator, with the same inflammatory drivel only serves to make you look bad.

At this point I care nothing for your opinion about the fairness of the game, any calls made or any other issue you might think is important.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Your hyberbole crosses the line of good taste.


Who died and left you the arbiter of good taste? I guess you're a Nazi sympathizer. Good to know. If you're not resisting 169 percent, please just remain on the sidelines and let those with the courage of their convictions. I resist because Hitler wants all poor people to die. So I take what you've written VERY personally. If you will not resist, why post here at all?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Who died and left you the arbiter of good taste? I guess you're a Nazi sympathizer. Good to know. If you're not resisting 169 percent, please just remain on the sidelines and let those with the courage of their convictions. I resist because Hitler wants all poor people to die. So I take what you've written VERY personally. If you will not resist, why post here at all?


@UncleBuck will have the perfect words to describe your vile misuse of language and good sense. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @UncleBuck will have the perfect words to describe your vile misuse of language and good sense. I can hardly wait.


So, no one died and left you the arbiter of anything. Good to know. Please, sir, shut the fuck up.

Also, FFS, stop being a pussy. I don't care what he or you say. If you want to be a Nazi sympathizer, have at it, but it makes you identical to Tampee. Is that what you want? BTW, my guess is the good Uncle will stay right out of it. I ask again, are YOU a Nazi sympathizer? Clearly, you support Jeff Sessions' fervor to ban all cannabis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Oh FFS, stop being a pussy. I don't care what he or you say. If you want to be a Nazi sympathizer, have at it, but it makes you identical to Tampee. Is that what you want? BTW, my guess is the good Uncle will stay right out of it. I ask again, are YOU a Nazi sympathizer?


ddipStikk always defers to Buck right before he puts someone on ignore. Count your blessings; his prose has no value so you will miss nothing.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> ddipStikk always defers to Buck right before he puts someone on ignore. Count your blessings; his prose has no value so you will miss nothing.


He's clearly afraid to engage. That's because he knows he has nothing to offer as a counterpoint. My "vile misuse of language" is NOT, and if this little millennial can't form a cogent argument, he needs to learn how to use the language and quit being such a mindless little slacker.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> He's clearly afraid to engage. That's because he knows he has nothing to offer as a counterpoint. My "vile misuse of language" is NOT, and if this little millennial can't form a cogent argument, he needs to learn how to use the language and quit being such a mindless little slacker.


You've got me all wrong, shitbag.
But you aren't worth the time it would take to set you straight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2017)

Didn't OJ get out today? Speaking of football.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Didn't OJ get out today? Speaking of football.


I thought he was in for life.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I thought he was in for life.


Maybe, i thought i heard some people talking about him getting out today. Or some sort of hearing to get out. 
He did kill that girl right?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Maybe, i thought i heard some people talking about him getting out today. Or some sort of hearing to get out.
> He did kill that girl right?


He got off on the murder rap. He went in for a long time over burglary. Sometime this year, according to sources as surfed on Google.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You've got me all wrong, shitbag.
> But you aren't worth the time it would take to set you straight.


OK, Adolf.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> OK, Adolf.


Whats an Adolf?


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 21, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats an Adolf?


----------



## -Chef- (Mar 29, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> OK, Adolf.


Your complete lack of chill is fucking awesome. You must be great fun at parties, damn.
The game was amazing. Go Pats!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

-Chef- said:


> Your complete lack of chill is fucking awesome. You must be great fun at parties, damn.
> The game was amazing. Go Pats!


Yes it was a great game. Well worth the beer and meal I had at the sports bar while I watched it.


----------

